# I need a good yearbook-making software!



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Ok so iPhoto is lovely, but just so very limited when it comes to DTP, Is there anything that i could use to make books like that - they dont even have to be books just pro-looking and i can attach the pages at a publishing house.

Alternatively, something that lets me export iPhoto would be nice. Any ideas?

Would Apple Pages be good for this? are there any places i can get templates? are there any more suited tools out there for yearbooks?


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

i stole this name said:


> Ok so iPhoto is lovely, but just so very limited when it comes to DTP, Is there anything that i could use to make books like that - they dont even have to be books just pro-looking and i can attach the pages at a publishing house.
> 
> Alternatively, something that lets me export iPhoto would be nice. Any ideas?
> 
> Would Apple Pages be good for this? are there any places i can get templates? are there any more suited tools out there for yearbooks?


InDesign or Quark would be ideal if you have them at your disposal. They are both layout programs.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Many of the professional yearbook companies have plugins for InDesign and Quark that make them very productive for yearbook workflows.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

i used adobe pagemaker when i was making yearbooks. its really good, but if you run it off a network, its gonna crash the network, and yes it was mac network. but eh, the G3 server probably wasn't design to be running it on 25 computers at once...


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Great, thanks! Ill have a look at indesign and Quark and my school will order one


----------

